# Athlon 64 X2 5400 Black Edition



## erb (Nov 4, 2008)

I should have one arriving sometime tomorrow with the 790/750 chipset (Asrock AOD790GX)
It'll be cooled down by a Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer, but my ram isn't very good.

I noticed that there wasn't much discussion here on this chip so I figured I'd post my findings once I get everything up and running


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 4, 2008)

The 5000+ BE is a great chip, so if the 5400+ is anything like it, you'll love it.


----------



## Exeodus (Nov 4, 2008)

This post is for the 5000+, same as the 5400+ only multiplier is one tick lower.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=56502&highlight=5000+black+edition


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Nov 4, 2008)

i posted this pic in another thread, but although aging my 5000 blackey was nice, here she is
http://img.techpowerup.org/081104/Capture.jpg


----------



## erb (Nov 4, 2008)

Damn that's one nice OC, exodus. I'm thinking about ordering this ram, as the ram I have isn't very good. I know that the X2 5400 doesn't support 1066 ram native, but I assume this ram would make overclocking a lot better due to the extra head room it already has.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Nov 4, 2008)

i don't know why you don't buy a tricore or a quad core, what's yoru budget??


----------



## erb (Nov 4, 2008)

Wanted to spend like $75 on a processor. I was going to get the Phenom 9950, but I'm holding off spending too much for now.
I'm waiting on the Deneb processors before I spend any real money on an upgrade, this was just to get me by. 
I replaced a single core 3800 with it, so for me its a huge upgrade nonetheless 

Ordered some new ram, 4gb (2x2) DDR2 1000. I'll just return the crap ram I have once I get the new stuff.


----------



## erb (Nov 5, 2008)

First shot at OC so far


----------



## erb (Nov 5, 2008)

I like this processor, but I'm not sure why it says 200mhz ram.


----------



## Evo85 (Nov 5, 2008)

exodusprime1337 said:


> i posted this pic in another thread, but although aging my 5000 blackey was nice, here she is
> http://img.techpowerup.org/081104/Capture.jpg




I am assuming you hit that on water, correct?


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 5, 2008)

Good OC there Erb!   Can't believe that's with a Assrock board.


----------



## spearman914 (Nov 5, 2008)

Evo85 said:


> I am assuming you hit that on water, correct?



Maybe, if it's not then greatt!! Not much knowledge on AMD but great OC!!


----------



## erb (Nov 6, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Good OC there Erb!   Can't believe that's with a Assrock board.



The Asrock AOD790GX is a decent motherboard for $110. I read a couple of reviews prior to purchasing it and I haven't been disappointed yet. I hit 3.4ghz without breaking 40C loaded (on air) but it isn't stable enough to do any benchmarks. 3.3 seems to be the sweet spot so far, I sit around 32c idle @ 1.4v.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 6, 2008)

I tend to like my cpu. When i get my new PSU i could go higher becasue right now i cant shoot to many volts through my cpu.






5600+ Windsor


----------



## johnspack (Nov 6, 2008)

Doesn't need water to hit 3.3,  only if you want 3.5 ect...   nice job erb!
Check my vantage post in alcapone's..  almost 14k on my little athlon!


----------



## erb (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice Vantage scores. I really need a new video card, the one I have doesn't support DX10


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2008)

erb said:


> Nice Vantage scores. I really need a new video card, the one I have doesn't support DX10



what video card you using?


----------



## erb (Nov 8, 2008)

ATI 850 XT. Its from 2005.. The integrated video card supports DX10 but it sucks even compared to my old school pci-e one.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2008)

erb said:


> ATI 850 XT. Its from 2005.. The integrated video card supports DX10 but it sucks even compared to my old school pci-e one.



i would say its time for an upgrade.
I have a 5000+BE here are some of the clocks i got


----------



## erb (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow! You're running yours at over 1.5v? Hmm


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2008)

erb said:


> Wow! You're running yours at over 1.5v? Hmm



I had mine up to 1.6v for a short time. Don't recommend running more then 1.4-1.45v for a long time but for suicide runs 1.55-1.6v didn't kill my chip  that was even with a pin mod mobo couldn't give me the voltage i wanted (1.55v was max board would give)

BTW It was all done on air Xigmatek HDT 1283 lapped to 2k grit and using MX2 thermal compound


----------



## erb (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm trying to stay as close to or under 1.4v


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 9, 2008)

I used to keep my x2 4200+ at 1.6v 24/7. It wont kill them as fast as youd think. Will last years that way if you keep the temps down. Id be running mine 1.55v but i dont have the 8pin cable for my PSU so i cant keep solid volts to my cpu. I could prolly hit 3.5ghz if it wasnt for that little setback.


----------



## erb (Nov 9, 2008)

8 pin cable for the PSU?


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 9, 2008)

I think he means 8pin cable on the PSU for the CPU... although personally i've only ever seen them on intel supported boards.

The 5400BE is probably is best chip to go for as the 6000+/6400+ are pretty much maxed out already, so for price and a little fun of overclocking it yourself, i see it as a win win situation..... says me who went for the 6400BE like a fool 

right now im running below voltage at 1.350v, cpu fan 2700rpm, temp : 53 core 1:     59 core 2, so be very greatfull for what you have.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2008)

the 8PIN for the CPU is on AMD and Intel. You see it on some higher end AMD boards but not vary common.


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 9, 2008)

I love AMD but Intel are doing so much better, and feel as im being pulled that way.... all i gotta do is hang on a little longer, cause i dont no if anyone else has heard/read about it, but basically AMD want to expand thier business into another division, Intel with sense if they wana stay at the top, are trying to stop that happening, they've even admitted it would more than threaten Intel's future line up's for their cpu's... which is good news  .... for the AMD fans.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2008)

I want to make the switich to Intel but when i buy my the parts for my new rig i am going AMD again but this time with a phenom


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 9, 2008)

well if AMD have their way this time next year they could possibly have something big for us... although i don't think it will be that soon even if things go to plan for AMD 

if i was you i'd go with intel for the time being, unless you want to support AMD by giving them the money for one of the not so popular cpu's lol.

i diss them but i love them really!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 9, 2008)

i gotta support AMD i have even got my family and some of my friends to go AMD on there last upgrade. (upgraded from socket 478 and socket 370 also socket A)


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 9, 2008)

Me and you both then, i always recommend AMD, even more so when they see the price diffrence


----------



## cdawall (Nov 9, 2008)

you should be able to push higher

this is on a MSI 790FX board







http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=381395

that was on water did 3.4ghz on cheap air


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 9, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> the 8PIN for the CPU is on AMD and Intel. You see it on some higher end AMD boards but not vary common.



8pin is almost on all new boards now. It feeds more volts to the cpu. Right now i have the 4pin plugged in instead and when i set the volts to 1.6 in my bios it only gives it like 1.52 if that.


----------



## erb (Nov 9, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> 8pin is almost on all new boards now. It feeds more volts to the cpu. Right now i have the 4pin plugged in instead and when i set the volts to 1.6 in my bios it only gives it like 1.52 if that.



Now that you explain it, my board supports the 8 pin connector. My 680w PSU doesn't have that capability though I don't think. I don't think I remember seeing another connector to fill up the other 4 pins.


----------



## erb (Nov 9, 2008)

cdawall said:


> you should be able to push higher
> 
> this is on a MSI 790FX board
> 
> ...



I can do 3.4 and I'm still under 40C, but I couldn't really run any tests at that speed.


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 9, 2008)

I know you can buy adaptor's for them but i have no idea if they actually make any diffrence.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Nov 9, 2008)

This is my 5000 under an ultra120 xtreme in an antec 1200.


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 9, 2008)

nice 

shame i've got a AMD toaster so i can't even attempt any OC


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Nov 9, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> nice
> 
> shame i've got a AMD toaster so i can't even attempt any OC




lol i hear ya, it takes a lot to cool then at high voltages, stock voltages and clocks my 5000 idles about 24 and loads about 28, at my everday clocks 3.488 1.50v i idle at 30 and load at 38-40 depending on the room temp and fan speeds. i'd just invest in something a bit beefier.


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 9, 2008)

yeh, that might be the plan, before i go buy something big and beefy, it's suspected to need an RMA, so i wana try a diff HSF just to show what the actual problem is, the HSF or chip, but im not spending £25 on something i might not need just for general computing/gaming (when i get round to buying another gpu card!!!)

I agree with what your saying Exodus, the HSF i have now seems a little under par, but it should handle the job in hand.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 9, 2008)

Somtimes its just getting the perfect airflow and TIM setting on the heatsink. I had my X2 4200+ @ 2.8ghz with 1.62v rock solid with a Thermaltake Silent Tower. Load temp was prolly very max 50c. That was on a hot day.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 9, 2008)

Damn exodus, that is good. Most Ive had mine is like a 3.3 and then it wasnt stable.

What else are your settings for that OC? Id like to try and get mine that high.

@erb...that GSkill 1000 ram is pretty good stuff. However, you did get the HZs 1066 which should really kick a$$ for you.


----------



## erb (Nov 9, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> @erb...that GSkill 1000 ram is pretty good stuff. However, you did get the HZs 1066 which should really kick a$$ for you.



Whats the HZs? I got the G.SKILL 1000 because unless I use a Phenom cpu my board won't support 1066 and when I do decide to get a Phenom its relatively easy to OC the ram to 1066 so I won't miss out on much.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 9, 2008)

erb said:


> I can do 3.4 and I'm still under 40C, but I couldn't really run any tests at that speed.



lower your multi and push the HTT you should be able to get a higher clock mine would post @4ghz 12x334 1.7v but thats a little extreme try 12x300 or so


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Nov 9, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Damn exodus, that is good. Most Ive had mine is like a 3.3 and then it wasnt stable.
> 
> What else are your settings for that OC? Id like to try and get mine that high.
> 
> @erb...that GSkill 1000 ram is pretty good stuff. However, you did get the HZs 1066 which should really kick a$$ for you.




actually it's quite simple my friend, 

i run my htt at 5x for some odd reason it only boots this way, 4x,3x doesn't do shit. 

if you memory can't handle 1180 then dont' try but i run 305x11.5 because the 5000 be is a brisbane it supports half multipliers so i run one and once again apparently i get better memory bandwidth.  

the basic settings are this

305x11.5 
cpu v=1.525-windows says 1.55
nb v= auto
memory is at 2.3v and the timings are 5,5,5,10,18,2t.
pcix bus for each lane at 110.  

thos are the basics let me take a pic for you and i'll upload it in a bit.


----------



## erb (Nov 9, 2008)

I can't get my FSB up that high. I don't seem to be able to get my ram past 930MHz, despite it being rated at 1000 (cpu-z verifies that it lists 500)

I finally decided to order a new video card. Got the 4830, on a budget


----------



## erb (Nov 10, 2008)

I can't help but wonder if I should buy a converter so I can take advantage of the fact that my board supports an 8 pin power connector. I notice I can run 3.3GHz @ 1.4v but it takes like 1.6v to post at 3.4GHz. Seems a huge spike in power needed just to get another 100MHz. I wonder if this is because I'm not taking advantage of the 8 pin connector or if it is just because of my generic 680w psu.

In any case, if the 8 pin connector would be a benefit would I be better off using one that connects to the 4 pin cpu connector and then branches into an 8 pin, or one that converts two legacy power adapters into the 8 pin.


----------



## erb (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm really enjoying this new Sapphire 4830. I'd recommend picking one up if you're looking for a new card on a budget. I just bought another one today. You have to purchase the crossfire bridges separately though (found a lot of 2 on EBay for $14 shipped)


----------



## christof139 (Nov 16, 2008)

This info. is from the free 3DMark06 BM. I was surprised my new little 5400+ BE @ 3.2GHz st0ck volts and stock AMD 600+ to Phenom HSF scored 11,737 Marks with 2395 CPU Marks. The other system mine is compared to has a QX9770 @ over 5.7GHz.

I only have two HD 4670's in XFire vs. one HD 4870 x2. Common system is scoring about 11,100 or so Marks with an E8400 and a 8800GT.

This is impressive to me, obviously, and the 5400+ BE performs OK and better than the 5000+ BE I had at stock volts and about 3.1xx GHz or so (never hit 3.2 GHz with it).

My mobo is only the cheap MSI K9A2 CF-F v1.0 with 790X and SB600, with 2 SATA2 HDD's, and 4GBs (3 used) of OCZ Gold DDR2 800 at about stock setting as there is no voltage adjustments available on the mobo. Maybe I can lower the RAM/CPU ratio and OC the HT a bit, but I don't think this mobo will handle that too much. Any info. and advice about this??

Cheap stuff can be OK as many here know. Maybe an UltraElCheapo Thread would be OK??

I wonder if in the RW a very high end system that would run a game at 300FPS or whatever would actually be viewable/playable vs. an el cheapo OK system running at 50-60FPS???

I should have waited and gotten a HD 4830, or to be even cheaper two HD 4650's, but the HD 4670's do well. No FPS games for me, just RTS and Historical-semi historical Strategy and Tactics games.

The 5400+ BE also multitasks fairly well.

This is not an epenis post but rather a "Gee, wow, that's not too bad!!" post. I have had some older and slower systems in the past and did not OC so somethings please me much easier than OP's with super compooters. I could have afforded a super compooter or two awhile back but I went the El Cheapo route and am satisfied.  These are good and knowledgeable and also, thankfully, humorous forums.

Take care, Chris


3DMark06 Result Analyzer  

Similar systems
Unfortunately the ORB contains only 1 similar system configuration(s), which is an insufficient amount of produce a comparison graph. All systems
Systems in total: 6,934,381 


Your system, Common system, Fastest system, 
3DMark Score 11737 3DMarks  11100 VirtualMarks 33945 3DMarks 
SM 2.0 Score 5080,  N/A, 12474  
SM 3.0 Score 6227,  N/A, 18134  
CPU Score 2395,  N/A, 8284

Overview

Result name Untitled,  Not specified, QUANTUM FORCE BlackOps + 4870x2 CrossfireX - Leghorn [MemoryExtreme Team Italy]

Date Nov 10, 2008 21:39 CST, Not specified, Oct 28, 2008 16:33 CDT 
Pro user   Yes  
OS Microsoft Windows XP, Microsoft Windows Vista, Microsoft Windows Vista 
CPU AMD Athlon 64 X2 5400+ / 2.8 GHz processor, Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 / 3.0GHz processor, Intel Quad QX9770 / 5.788GHz processor

Saphire ATI Radeon HD 4670, NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT, ATI Radeon HD 4870 X2

Memory 3072 MB, 2176 MB, 2048 MB 
Case Not specified,  Antec Nine Hundred, Not specified  
CPU Cooler Not specified, Zalman CNPS 9700 LED,  Not specified  
GPU Cooler Not specified,  Not specified, Not specified  
Case cooler Not specified,  Not specified, Not specified  
PSU Not specified,  Corsair HX620W - power supply - 620 Watt, Not specified  


Result Info 

Your system, Fastest system
Validity: OK,   OK
Name: Mine Untitled,  QUANTUM FORCE BlackOps + 4870x2 CrossfireX - Leghorn[MemoryExtreme Team Italy]


Description

Mine not specified, QX 9770@445*13 1,92V Ln2 -125°/2 gb CS 1800@890 6-6-5-15 PL6/2*4870x2 @850-1000 stock cooling/Pc Power&Cooling 1200W 
Date: Nov 10, 2008 21:39 CST,  Oct 28, 2008 16:33 CDT
Case: Not specified,  Not specified
Processor cooler: Not specified,  Not specified
Graphics card cooler: Not specified,  Not specified
Case cooler: Not specified,   Not specified
Power supply: Not specified,   Not specified


General Information 

Operating system: Microsoft Windows XP, Microsoft Windows Vista
System type: 32-bit, 32-bit
Motherboard manufacturer: MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO.,LTD,   Foxconn
Motherboard model: MS-7388   Foxconn BlackOps X48 ATX Intel Motherboard BlackOps
Hard drive model: WDC WD2500AAKS-00VYA0,   Drobo (second generation, 2TB)


Memory

Module 1 1024 MB, 1024 MB  
Module 2 1024 MB, 1024 MB  
Module 3 1024MB 
Module 4 1024 MB    


Processor information 

Processor AMD Athlon 64 X2 5400+ / 2.8 GHz processor, Intel Quad QX9770 / 5.778GHz

Processor clock: 3200 MHz,  5788 MHz 
Sponsors:  
Physical / logical processors: 1 / 2,   1 / 4  
Multicore: 2 Processor Cores,   4 Processor Cores  
FSB: 200 MHz,   445 MHz

Display information 

Graphics card: ATI HD 4670, ATI Radeon HD 4870 X2  
Graphics card vendor: Saphire   ATI Technologies  
Graphics memory: 512 MB,  1024 MB 
Core clock: 27 MHz,  18 MHz 
Memory clock: 13 MHz,  9 MHz 
Driver name: ATI Radeon HD 4670,   ATI Radeon HD 4870 X2  
Driver version: 6.14.10.6869,   8.530.0.0  
Driver status: WHQL - FM Approved,   WHQL - FM Approved  
Linked display adapters: Yes,   No  



Result details
Benchmark settings 

Program Version 3DMark06 Revision 1 Build 0  3DMark06 Revision 1 Build 0 
Resolution 1280x1024,  1280x1024 
Full Screen Anti-Aliasing, None,  None 
Texture Filtering Optimal,  Optimal 
Vertex Shader Profile 3_0,  3_0 
Pixel Shader Profile 3_0,  3_0 
Force Full Precision No,  No 
Disable Post-processing No,  No 
Force Software Vertex Shaders No,  No 
Force Software FP Filtering No,  No 
Disable Harware Shadow Mapping No,  No 
Colour Mipmaps No,  No 
Repeat Count Off,  ,Off 
Fixed Framerate Off  Off


Main test results 

3DMark Score: 11737 3DMarks,  33945 3DMarks 
SM 2.0 Score:  5080,   12474  
SM 3.0 Score:  6227,   18134  
CPU Score:     2395,   8284


Test Results 

Graphics Tests 1 - Return to Proxycon, FPS 41.71, FPS 101.87
2 - Firefly Forest, FPS 42.95, FPS 106.02
CPU Tests
CPU1 - Red Valley, FPS 0.76, FPS 2.73 
CPU2 - Red Valley, FPS 1.21, FPS 4.02
HDR Tests
1 - Canyon Flight (SM 3.0), FPS 70.93, FPS 225.84 
2 - Deep Freeze (SM 3.0), FPS 53.6, FPS136.85


----------



## ascstinger (Nov 16, 2008)

i would recommend upgrading the power supply to a more reputable manufacturer, i'll bet that generic 680 isnt putting out it's rated spec and not regulating/controlling the voltages as well as a better supply, therefore requiring more voltage for stability and thus limiting the overclock


----------



## christof139 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi, I switched my monitor from DVI to VGA adapter running VGA to straight DVI and my scores moved up a little in 3DMark06 from 11,737 to 11794 3DMarks  etc. So, this is a new one on me.:

Result Analyzer  

Similar systems

Unfortunately the ORB contains only 1 similar system configuration(s), which is 

an insufficient amount of produce a comparison graph. All systems
Systems in total: 6,976,868 


Your system Common system Fastest system

3DMark Score: 11794 3DMarks  11100 VirtualMarks, 33945 3DMarks 
SM 2.0 Score: 5078  N/A 12474  
SM 3.0 Score: 6249  N/A 18134  
CPU Score:    2423  N/A 8284
---------------------------------------

For the fellow that is having problems with his system, it does seem to be your PSU, and I have had similar experiences. I put up with problems for over a year, even after some capacitors popped and bled onto the old Acer P4 mobo. The thing kept on working but the combination of a failing and erratic PSU and the blown mobo capacitors finally drove me nuts and finally the compooter just kept on rebooting etc.

Another thing could be the 4-pin adapter not working near 100% on the 8-pin header.

I don't know if there is a 4-pin to 8-pin adapter, but someone here said there is, however, sometimes adapters screw-up as seems to be the case with my DVI to VGA adapter as evidenced by this post.

You'll figure out something, or might have to get another PSU etc.

Good luck,

Chris


----------



## erb (Nov 16, 2008)

ascstinger said:


> i would recommend upgrading the power supply to a more reputable manufacturer, i'll bet that generic 680 isnt putting out it's rated spec and not regulating/controlling the voltages as well as a better supply, therefore requiring more voltage for stability and thus limiting the overclock



In a few days I will have another 4830 in there working in CrossfireX, I suppose I'll see how the psu holds up there. I might have to concur with you though, I bet I could squeeze another 200mhz out of my cpu if my psu was better.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 16, 2008)

just to let you guys know the X2 4850e kills the 5000+ black edition that i had in clocks. I got 3.1ghz @1.31v stable i got it up to 3.2ghz @1.31v could bench with it buy not stable. With a good board i would recommend them over a 5000+ or 5400+ black edition any day if you have a board that can raise the bus speed to kinda high levels and had good ram or could atleast limit the ram speed.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 16, 2008)

your 5000BE looks like a bad chip...one of the batches that topped @3ghz look at mine it did 3.5ghz and i could post @4ghz 1.7ish v


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 16, 2008)

cdawall said:


> your 5000BE looks like a bad chip...one of the batches that topped @3ghz look at mine it did 3.5ghz and i could post @4ghz 1.7ish v



my chip on my Biostar board ran 3.4ghz @1.45v booted into windows and was using the internet and downloading didn't try to bench or anything so maybe my board just sucked.


----------



## erb (Nov 20, 2008)

erb said:


> In a few days I will have another 4830 in there working in CrossfireX, I suppose I'll see how the psu holds up there. I might have to concur with you though, I bet I could squeeze another 200mhz out of my cpu if my psu was better.



Well.. That 680W brand new Ritestar that I had won't power my 4830s in Crossfire.. So, I plugged in my old as can be Antec Basiq 500w and lo and behold it works. 

However, I'm not an idiot and I realize a 500w power supply is NOT meant to power a 5400 BE @ 3.3GHz, 2 hard drives & 2 video cards, so I ordered a 880W Hiper I've also disabled Crossfire and restored my 5400 BE to default clock settings in hopes of not burning out this old trusty Antec just yet

Hopefully once that arrives I can see if I can get past the 3.5Ghz mark, which I was able to hit with this 500w Antec after not being able to get past 3.4G with that Ritestar.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 20, 2008)

would a 650w (710w peak) Silverstone power 2 4830s in CF and a OCed 4850e(3.1ghz or higher)


BTW it is a Silverston Zeus


----------



## suraswami (Nov 21, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> would a 650w (710w peak) Silverstone power 2 4830s in CF and a OCed 4850e(3.1ghz or higher)
> 
> 
> BTW it is a Silverston Zeus



it should easily.  what are the amps on the 12v?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 21, 2008)

suraswami said:


> it should easily.  what are the amps on the 12v?



it has 4 12v rails so here they are all in contunious 
+12V1@13A, +12V2@18A, +12V3@16A, +12V4@8A


----------



## suraswami (Nov 21, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> it has 4 12v rails so here they are all in contunious
> +12V1@13A, +12V2@18A, +12V3@16A, +12V4@8A



It should have combined load not exceeding some number, what is it?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 21, 2008)

suraswami said:


> It should have combined load not exceeding some number, what is it?



I don't know what you mean by that so here is a link to the PSU http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817163108


----------



## suraswami (Nov 21, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I don't know what you mean by that so here is a link to the PSU http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817163108



you should be fine.

If I remember correct my Biostar machine with OCd 5600 + single 4850 + 4 HDDs + opticals etc eats up about 230W under load.  Since you are running a cooler cpu you should be fine.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 21, 2008)

suraswami said:


> you should be fine.



thanks  maybe after some benchmarks and after xmas i may get 2 of them


----------



## erb (Nov 21, 2008)

This Hiper 880W looks decent. Should be here tomorrow sometime (I love free 1 day shipping)


```
Maximum Power  	880W Continuous @ 40°C
(Maximum Continuous Peak: 1040W)

Output  	+3.3V@30A,+5V@30A,+12V1@18A,+12V2@18A,
+12V3@30A,+12V4@30A,-12V@0.8A,+5VSB@3.0A

Four Independent +12VDC Outputs
Gold-Plated Connectors - Minimum Power Loss & Optimal Conductivity
ATX 24Pin Main Connector
ATX12V CPU 4-Pin & EPS12V CPU 8-Pin
```

I wasn't able to bump up my FSB much at all previously so I'm wondering if this PSU will make a difference as far as that is concerned.


----------



## erb (Nov 22, 2008)

New PSU didn't help me bump up my OC after all. Still not stable @ 3.5 and I still can't push my FSB much past 210. I did turn down my multi to 10 and then raised the FSB to see where I could go, about 240 I think. Made my ram run at 920. It is G.Skill, rated to run at 1000 MHz so I don't think that is my issue. One thing I did notice is my motherboard said DDR 1066 was only supported if using a Phenom CPU, but what sense does that even make if other people are using this X2 and are able to push their ram up to 1000?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 22, 2008)

erb said:


> New PSU didn't help me bump up my OC after all. Still not stable @ 3.5 and I still can't push my FSB much past 210. I did turn down my multi to 10 and then raised the FSB to see where I could go, about 240 I think. Made my ram run at 920. It is G.Skill, rated to run at 1000 MHz so I don't think that is my issue. One thing I did notice is my motherboard said DDR 1066 was only supported if using a Phenom CPU, but what sense does that even make if other people are using this X2 and are able to push their ram up to 1000?



Phenom chips support 1066 Anthlon support 800
People with Anthlons still can overclock to 1066 if there board and ram can do it. I pushed my old Geil ram over 1000(i think 104x) on a Sempron chip and on a Antholn X2. Maybe your chipset just doesn't like high mult. and bus speed. have you tried a mult. of 14x if you can get 14x250 (HT link 4x) that would give CPU speed 3.5ghz ram speed 1000mhz (500mhz) HT speed 1000
If that doesn't work try a high mult and kinda low FSB (17x206)


----------



## erb (Nov 23, 2008)

AMD Overdrive locks up my computer. I've tried different versions of it and I've tried it in Vista64 and XP32. What other program could I use to change my HT link multi? There isn't an option for it in the BIOS of my Asrock AOD790GX.


----------



## christof139 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi, I don't know. AMDOD doesn't work with adhusting voltages it seems on my MSI K9A2 CF_F v1.0 which itself doesn't have voltage adjustments but it does have HT multi adjustments.

I was thinking of getting the Asrock board you have, the AOD790GX as it recieved excellent reviews, but I though it had the HT mult adjustment in its BIOS!??!

The other board I am considering is the ASRock A780GXE with the SB700 rather than SB750, otherwise if is the same board as the AOD790GX. This A780GXE also recieved excellent reviews and it seems that the HT multi can be adjusted from the reviews but i don't know.

Two 790GX reviews:

http://www.asrock.com/mb/awards.asp?Model=AOD790GX/128M&s=n

http://my.ocworkbench.com/2008/asrock/AOD790GX-128M/g1.htm

http://www.thinkcomputers.org/index.php?x=reviews&id=850

Two 780GXE reviews:

http://www.asrock.com/mb/awards.asp?Model=A780GXE/128M&s=AM2+

http://www.thinkcomputers.org/index.php?x=reviews&id=864&page=1

I have the 5400+ BE at 3.2GHz and it works just fine.

Can you tell me me what you think and know of your Asrock AOD790GX mobo?? I would appreciate any knowledge you have about it.

Other mobos I am considering are the Jetway JHA06, JHA07, JHA07 Ultra, and the HHA04 Ultra if I can find it.

Thanx, Chris


----------



## erb (Nov 24, 2008)

The AOD790GX is a decent board for $110. I'd rather have the Asus M3A79T, but that's way too expensive. I don't see any option in the BIOS for any HT adjustments. There is a PCI/FSB Async, Sync option, but nothing about HT that I've seen. I might be missing it but one of those reviews you posted shows all the BIOS pages so you can have a look.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 24, 2008)

erb said:


> The AOD790GX is a decent board for $110. I'd rather have the Asus M3A79T, but that's way too expensive. I don't see any option in the BIOS for any HT adjustments. There is a PCI/FSB Async, Sync option, but nothing about HT that I've seen. I might be missing it but one of those reviews you posted shows all the BIOS pages so you can have a look.



The biostar board that i have is a great board and can be had for ~$100 and it has MANY overclocking options (CPU and ram voltage bus speed(HT) ram timings (advanced timings too)


----------



## christof139 (Nov 24, 2008)

erb said:


> The AOD790GX is a decent board for $110. I'd rather have the Asus M3A79T, but that's way too expensive. I don't see any option in the BIOS for any HT adjustments. There is a PCI/FSB Async, Sync option, but nothing about HT that I've seen. I might be missing it but one of those reviews you posted shows all the BIOS pages so you can have a look.



I already did look at those reviews more than once and didn't see anything and that is why I asked you because you actually have the board. 

I guess I might have to look for more reviews, but I tend to believe you.

Thanx, Chris


----------



## christof139 (Nov 24, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> The biostar board that i have is a great board and can be had for ~$100 and it has MANY overclocking options (CPU and ram voltage bus speed(HT) ram timings (advanced timings too)



Hi, I actually am looking at a BIOSTAR TFORCE TA790GX A2+ on my shopping list and it also looks great but it doesn't have JBOD for a raid choice, but I probably won't use RAID methinks, and it doesn't have either an esata or firwire back port, but other than that it seems like a great board especially with its USB BIOS flash ability. 

http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en-us/t-series/content.php?S_ID=374
BIOSTAR TFORCE TA790GX A2+

I don't know what board to get as I actually like all the choices I have on my list. This is always worse than making up my mind when I go out ot a restaurant to eat some nice food.


Chris


----------



## erb (Nov 27, 2008)

I found the option where you can adjust HT frequency in the Asrock BIOS. It is called NB Link Speed and can be set from 200-1000 MHz. Pretty friggen odd, they do it by MHz instead of by using a divider..


----------



## Wile E (Nov 27, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> I used to keep my x2 4200+ at 1.6v 24/7. It wont kill them as fast as youd think. Will last years that way if you keep the temps down. Id be running mine 1.55v but i dont have the 8pin cable for my PSU so i cant keep solid volts to my cpu. I could prolly hit 3.5ghz if it wasnt for that little setback.



I ran a 4000+ Brisbane @ 1.55V 24/7 on h2o. It died in 9 months.


----------



## christof139 (Nov 27, 2008)

erb said:


> I found the option where you can adjust HT frequency in the Asrock BIOS. It is called NB Link Speed and can be set from 200-1000 MHz. Pretty friggen odd, they do it by MHz instead of by using a divider..



Mixed reviews on the Asrock (both the 780 and 790) but most of the reviews are very positive and I found this:

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=431289



AMD Phenom X3 8450
Windows Vista Ultimate Edition SP1 (Build 6001) 
CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 3 Cores - 3 Threads
CPU PSN : AMD Phenom 8450 Triple-Core Processor
CPU EXT : MMX(+) 3DNow!(+) SSE SSE2 SSE3 SSE4A x86-64
CPUID : F.2.3 / Extended : 10.2
CPU Cache : L1 : 3 x 64 / 3 x 64 KB - L2 : 3 x 512 KB
CPU Cache : L3 : 2048 KB
Core : Toliman (65 nm) / Stepping : DR-B3

Freq : 3129.42 MHz (298.04 * 10.5)
MB Brand : ASRock
MB Model : AOD790GX/128M
NB : AMD 790GX rev 00
SB : ATI SB750 rev 00

GPU Type : ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics 
DirectX Version : 10.0

RAM : 1024 MB DDR2 Single Channel
RAM Speed : 397.4 MHz (3:4) @ 4-4-4-12
Slot 1 : 1024MB (PC2-6400)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : Transcend Information

That is amazing, a 51% OC on air for a 2.1GHz X3 8450, but of course the memory was clocked lower etc. 

So, after looking at the Foxconn A79A-S (4xPCIeslots, 790), the Foxconn A7DA-S, the 2 MSI high end 790 mobos, the Gigabyte and Asus high end mobos, and all those very decent and high end Jetways, a high end J&W or two, a high end Magic Pro, the Biostars, the DFI's, the ECS A790GXM-A, etc. it looks like the 2 Asrock boards may be the final choices.

Thanx fo the tips, especially the one about the 2 Asrock Mad Scientist Boards. 

Chris


----------

